# Music experience - I need your help



## lucpeulen (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all,

As a second year student at the Eindhoven University of technology, department of Industrial design, I'm currently working on a project about music industry, specificly regarding music distribution. For this, I need input from you; therefore I created an on-line survey.

The aim of this questionnaire is to gain insight in the way music you experience music, how you think about downloading music, and I'm interested in community building on the internet. Because I need input from people interested in all kinds of music, I also would like to ask visitor of these boards for help.

Filling out this survey will costs you about five minutes. I would really appreciate it if you would take part.

SURVEY:
You can find the survey here:
http://www.thesistools.com/so/web/index.php?formID=73780&ln=eng&page=1&uid=

Please mind: the site asks for your e-mail address. You don't have to provide this! Just enter a random word; it is purely used to identify separate users.

Do not hesitate to contact me if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Luc


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Done. Nice survey, good luck in your studies  Oh, and be sure to finish it and post the results.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I just filled out the survey, too ... nicely done. 
Looking forward to the results - hope you will publish those here, too.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, I was filling it out until I discovered that questions 6 and 7 seemed to be identical.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> I'm a performing creative artist in music scene (e.g. in a band, singer/songwriter)


Composer would fit in _*where*_?


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Pretty good survey, in spite of the duplicated question. I wouldn't be surprised if this forum's responses helped in some small measure to balance out the LimeWire crowd with some much-needed moral high ground


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Why? Pirating helps the artists, but hinders the corporation who have no creative input. How is helping the already exceedingly rich corporations that are destroying the economy moral high-ground?

The movie industry had it's best year even with pirating growing; people who pirate also tend to actually buy more albums than those who don't, so _either_ way you want it, how is it moral high ground?

http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/3745/196/
http://www.tectonic.co.za/?page_id=2754&bid=5746
Also read The Pirate Bay's defence (and laugh, regardless of your views at the hopelessness of the prosecution)

LimeWire is ***** anyway, BitTorrentz are where it'z at.

And on a REALLY strange note: my uni recently unblocked piratebay and mininova.


----------

